# AMD Phenom II x4 965 Overclocking Problem!



## Guadeno (10. Juli 2013)

Hey,

habe einen AMD Phenom II x4 965, der standardmäßig mit 3,4GHz, bei 1,475V läuft. (HT-Link liegt bei 1600MHz)
Habe ein AsRock 960GM-GS3 FX und G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1066 Kit (2x4Gb) verbaut.
Wenn ich nun im Bios den Multiplikator von x17 auf x19 anhebe (3,8Ghz), dann funktioniert der PC zuerst recht normal, sobald die CPU jedoch etwas gefordert wird, stürzen alle Programme ab und ich muss den Mulitplikator wieder runter setzen damit wieder alles normal funktioniert.
Die Temperaturen sind immer im normalen Bereich (Im Idle 32°C und unter Vollast 50°C mit einem Scythe Katana 4)
Habe leider keine Ahnung was ich "falsch" gemacht habe oder ob ich irgendetwas vergessen habe :/

Gruß


----------



## Woiferl94 (10. Juli 2013)

Hast du ein C2 oder C3 Stepping ?
1,475V kommen mir etwas zuviel vor. 
Die Temperaturen sehen gut aus da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen.
Wenn er bei 3.8 Ghz nicht mit Standardspannung läuft, musst du Spannung anheben. Aber bitte mit nur minimal erhöhen.


----------



## Guadeno (10. Juli 2013)

Also Core Temp sagt: RB-C3
Also schätze ich mal C3 Stepping^^
Die 1,475V werden auch nur erreicht wenn der Prozessor "arbeitet", also wenn er mit 3,4Ghz läuft. Ich habe noch nie etwas an der Spannung geändert :|
Dann werd ich gleich mal die Spannung minimal anheben^^


----------



## Horstinator90 (10. Juli 2013)

hatte ich auch, hab ihn um 0,5 angehoben und jetzt läuft er bei mir mit 3,92 Ghz stabil  48h prime95 sollten reichen ^^


----------



## pcfr3ak (10. Juli 2013)

Das würde ich lassen, er hat wohl eher gemeint dass sie zu hoch ist...

edit: meiner hat bei 3,4 GHz unter last 1,3 V.


----------



## Guadeno (10. Juli 2013)

Hm...
Also jetzt hab ich im Bios den Multi auf x19 und die Spannung auf 1,5V. (Im Bios wird mir angezeigt, dass ich maximal bis 1,55V gehen kann. In 0,025er Schritten)
Trotzdem läuft er laut Core Temp immer noch mit 1,475V!
Irgendwie eigenartig, meine CPU D:


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. Juli 2013)

Core Temp zeigt dir auch die VID an. Also die Spannung, die der Hersteller für diesen C-State (bei dir 3,4 GHz unter Last) empfielt.

Die tatsächlich anliegende Spannung kannst du z.B. mit cpu-z auslesen.

1,475V sind tatsächlich schon recht viel. Mehr als 1,5V würd ich für den Alltag auch nicht geben.
Wenn du mit 1,475V nicht weit kommst, hast du leider nicht so viel Übertaktungspotenzial. 
Deine Ergebnisse sind für einen C3 auch ziemlich schlecht. Die meisten Phenom II im C3 Stepping gehen bei 1,4V bis ca. 3,8GHz.


----------



## jday (10. Juli 2013)

Der bE 965 läuft standard auf 1,375 , bei 3,8 musste ich auf 1,4 gehen und für 4GHZ auf 1,5v.. vielleicht mal mit overdrive testen und auslesen lassen

Btw was hast du für ein Mainboard?


----------



## Guadeno (10. Juli 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Core Temp zeigt dir auch die VID an. Also die Spannung, die der Hersteller für diesen C-State (bei dir 3,4 GHz unter Last) empfielt.
> 
> Die tatsächlich anliegende Spannung kannst du z.B. mit cpu-z auslesen.


 
Oh okay, dass wusste ich nicht.
Also wenn Prime95 läuft, pendelt sich die Core Voltage bei 3,4Ghz bei 1,408V ein.
(Im Bios ist alles auf auto gestellt, also auch auf 1,475V. Wenn ich auf manuell schalte, dann muss ich die Spannung, den Multiplikator und den HT-Link eintragen, kann also nichts davon einzeln einstellen und die anderen auf auto haben)
Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass bei 3,8Ghz CPU-Z ca. 1,440V anzeigte.
Bin mit dem ganzen hier etwas verwirrt, was soll ich denn jetzt einstellen? Würde meine CPU gerne auf 3,8Ghz laufen lassen (Wenn von den Temps in Ordnung gerne auch höher, hab aber nur einen "normalguten" CPU Lüfter)



jday schrieb:


> Btw was hast du für ein Mainboard?



AsRock 960GM-GS3 FX

PS:
Hab auch schon einmal versucht mit dem Catalyst Control Center die CPU zu übertackten.
Lief glaube ich hoch bis 3,9Ghz, dann kam ein Blue Screen und nach dem starten lief die CPU dann mit 3,5GHz, aber nicht ganz soo stabil.


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. Juli 2013)

Stell die Spannung manuell ein.

Der HT-Link bekommt einen Multi von 10, (=2000MHz) die CPU-NB vorerst ebenfalls 10, die CPU 18 (=3,6 GHz).
Die Spannung stellst du auf 1,4V. Läuft es stabil, kannst du den Multi der CPU um 0,5 erhöhen. Läuft es nicht stabil, erhöhst du die Spannung um 0,025V. Das machst du so lange, bis du zufrieden bist. Dabei aber unbedingt die Temperaturen überwachen und die Spannung nicht über 1,5V stellen. Eher schon bei 1,475V aufhören.


----------

